
Initialize TensorFlow Variables That Depend on Other TensorFlow Variables - sebg
https://www.aiworkbox.com/lessons/initialize-tensorflow-variables-that-depend-on-other-tensorflow-variables
======
sebg
Hi Friends- so I made this video tutorial because I ran into this issue a
couple of days ago and just couldn't figure it out. Because TensorFlow does
global variable initialization in a non-deterministic way sometimes the
program would work just fine. Otherwise, the thing would fall over and have
errors all over the place. I couldn't figure it out. Finally after looking
through some GitHub issues, I realized that I was defining some variables that
were using other variables. So when I ran
sess.run(tf.global_variables_initializer()) every so often it would try to
initialize some variables that depended on other variables already being
initialized.

